# Penicillin



## Sally (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Peter

Hope you're ok.

I hope you can help me. I have just completed 9 cycles of IVF - 3 full cycles and 6 FET and never achieved a pregnancy. In the past I have suffered one miscarriage and 2 ectopics before embarking on IVF.
I have always had a good number of eggs and good fertilisation but after ET I have always felt as though my period was on it's way with stomach and back pains which more or less continues until I come on a period.
My husband and I are both allergic to penicillin and we have since found out that the hospital I was having the treatment at using Medicult (which contains penicillin) to wash the sperm, eggs and embryos in. Do you think this could have an effect?
Looking forward to hearing from you
Regards
Sally-Anne


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Sally said:


> No, the penicillin in the media will not cause you any problems or effect the result. Good question though!
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


----------

